# Osage Orange



## whitewaterjay (May 1, 2018)

Hey guys,


I've got a few osage logs that I'm getting ready to take to my local mill. They're about 22" in diameter and 6ft long with a crotch in the logs. How do you think I should have these milled?

When I'm getting Walnut or Maple milled I get it cut and 8/4 or 10/4 live edge slabs. Is that the best usage for osage orange? I've not got a lot of projects planned for it myself currently so I'll probably be planning to resell or trade some of it.

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## Nature Man (May 1, 2018)

Pics of the logs would help. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2018)

Pen blanks and hair stick blanks.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## whitewaterjay (May 1, 2018)

Oh man, that's a lot of pen blanks! haha

I just dropped them off at the mill, and I don't have any pics on my phone of them. Thanks though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 1, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 1, 2018)

Osage logs can crack severely when left unsealed, and the wood will eventually turn brown. I don't consider the brown color a determent myself. 

If there many cracks, knots or other defects then consider cutting the logs into blocks. Osage makes great cutting boards, and it's prized by Woodturners for tool handles, pepper mills, segmented bowls, etc...


----------



## whitewaterjay (May 1, 2018)

Thanks guys, heres a picture of one of the logs I have sitting here still that needs to be taken to the mill still on the next load. Its about 5 ft long and 16" on the small end.

Youre right about the cracking, I should have anchor sealed these when they were fresh cut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 1, 2018)

Crawfish Stirring Sticks @Bigdrowdy1


----------



## Nature Man (May 2, 2018)

Not too late to Anchorseal. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 2, 2018)

Looks like one or two of those cracks could go pretty deep especially with three limbs coming together. Don't get your hopes up in getting any wide boards without any cracks.


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 11, 2018)

whitewaterjay said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I've got a few osage logs that I'm getting ready to take to my local mill. They're about 22" in diameter and 6ft long with a crotch in the logs. How do you think I should have these milled?
> ...


I'd be interested in some pot call size blanks from this and a few cross cut pieces for strikers if you have any 4/4 cut. I haven't had very good luck resawing 8/4 on my bandsaw.


----------

